# Irrigation for trees



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just installed some new beds with crepe myrtles. I have about 6-8 inches of cypress mulch in the beds. Should I run some sort of drip system under the mulch for the trees or can I count on enough water making it thru that much mulch and into the soil? I have head's in the beds that water the grass around them, so it wouldn't take much work to tie a drip line in the pipes. What do you guys think?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Maybe a soaker hose around each tree under the mulch tied into the irrigation system?

Before anyone says they are too close to the house, they are the 6-8' max height variety(acomas).


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I always used bubblers on my trees when they were young. Once they matured after a couple years or so I started letting sprinklers handle them. I'm in a much much dryer area than you tho so I couldn't count on rain to help me out.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Those trees are hardy. Just keep them watered at first until they catch hold, they are pretty easy maintenance. Your timing will be rough as it's the dead of summer. I do though, give my trees a good soaking, slow drip, 20 minutes each week. YMMV, I have some larger trees so that may be overkill for those small ones.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

What about using a Treegator until they are established?
The Treegator Jr might be the right size/blend in with the mulch.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> What about using a Treegator until they are established?
> The Treegator Jr might be the right size/blend in with the mulch.


I saw those and considered them, but I have these three and will be planting 6 more next week when I get my other beds done so I don't want to buy that many. Good idea though, those look pretty sweet.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've been pulling back the mulch and looking at the soil daily and it seems to be helping allot insulating the soil and keeping it moist. I'm a bit confused on when to water, I've read in places to water daily and others to water once a week. Once a week is no problem to just put a hose on them for 10 minutes each to soak the ground, daily is what makes me want to automate it.

@DR_GREENTHUMB once or twice a week good when they are this small?


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

If you're out there daily just make sure they are staying moist and not drying out. You want the roots to start establishing and growing deep, the deep watering helps create deep root base.


----------

